
Pwnium 3 and Pwn2Own Results - cleverjake
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/03/pwnium-3-and-pwn2own-results.html
======
tawgx
I wish more companies would go down that road of actively encouraging the
community to hack their products. There's a certain degree you need to have in
your product to do this. I guess a lot of big companies don't have the kind of
culture which would allow this to happen, regardless of the good it would do
to the product.

